# Peptides



## usergear (Mar 21, 2011)

Just looking for some feedback on Extreme Peptides , right now looking at the T3, Clen and cialis


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have used their research chems and they worked well you may want to move this into the research chems section.  Let me know I can move it for you.


----------



## GMO (Mar 21, 2011)

usergear said:


> Just looking for some feedback on Extreme Peptides , right now looking at the T3, Clen and cialis




EP is g2g bro...


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the support boys 

-T


----------

